# Carter Hall, tobacco review.



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello again.
I was sent some of this by Ally, I think he's on here.
Anyway I recently got in to the cob and this was reccomended to smoke in it.
Enjoy, oh and watch out for the Bee attack


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Great review brother man. I like the video format. 
I'd also appreciate a review on Prince Albert.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Great review brother man. I like the video format.
> I'd also appreciate a review on Prince Albert.


Thanks for the comments, I'm affraid you can't get it in the UK. Something about it not being in line with EU standards (nanny state stuff). If I can get some I certrainly will review it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice review. Carter Hall isn't bad for a "drugstore" tobacco. Like a number of the Middleton offerings, it reminds me that artisan blending is not a prerequisite for a good smoke. As much as I enjoy some small batch blenders, there is a reason blends like CH, Prince Albert, etc. have enjoyed such longevity and sales over the decades.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Pandyboy said:


> Thanks for the comments, I'm affraid you can't get it in the UK. Something about it not being in line with EU standards (nanny state stuff). If I can get some I certrainly will review it.


My apologies. 
I just got into pipe smoking and I enjoyed PA. I was just curious on your thoughts about it.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> My apologies.
> I just got into pipe smoking and I enjoyed PA. I was just curious on your thoughts about it.


No worries mate, if I get my hands on some Ill post up a review.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

From the depths.. Just thought I would add my notes from my first bowl of this. 

Note: I'm a new pipe smoker so take with a grain of salt.
Right from the pack using the Frank Method to fill my MM cob. Packed so has a nice draw, not too loose and not tight. Flavors were SUPER mild. I kept waiting for some flavor other than a mild sweetness to appear, but didn't happen. It wasn't bad in any way, just super light and I prefer bolder flavors coming from the cigar side. The highlight was the burn. I did an initial char burn, and it just kept going. I did the whole bowl with two lights, the initial and one towards the end, but that is because I had to let the dogs in and grab a Kleenex for my runny noise (it's quite cold out tonight).

I've made my notes in my journal on my first bowl. I'll see if anything changes as I get further into the pack.

Anyway, just my short review.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> From the depths.. Just thought I would add my notes from my first bowl of this.
> 
> Note: I'm a new pipe smoker so take with a grain of salt.
> Right from the pack using the Frank Method to fill my MM cob. Packed so has a nice draw, not too loose and not tight. Flavors were SUPER mild. I kept waiting for some flavor other than a mild sweetness to appear, but didn't happen. It wasn't bad in any way, just super light and I prefer bolder flavors coming from the cigar side. The highlight was the burn. I did an initial char burn, and it just kept going. I did the whole bowl with two lights, the initial and one towards the end, but that is because I had to let the dogs in and grab a Kleenex for my runny noise (it's quite cold out tonight).
> ...


I'll skip to the end...It doesn't..lol

But it's great too break in pipes because it doesn't leave any ghosting and builds cake fast

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

